# STEAM ENGINE TWO CYLINDERS. Homemade.



## juandedios (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello friends: 

This is my second steam engine. Also manufactured manually, only with electric drill and hand tools.











In this video the manufacturing process and sees the first tests were:


[ame]http://youtu.be/ii14vtNAfvY[/ame]


Greetings to all.


----------



## juandedios (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello:

A steam engine requires a boiler, in these videos shown construction also of the bypass valve.

[ame]http://youtu.be/HMFpcupFWe0[/ame]

This video has already been instalodo oiler, important piece that improves performance and prevents wear of valves, cylinders and pistons.

http://youtu.be/rfU8mRS-Zto


It has now undergone some major improvements. I want to make a better "autovapor mad max" vehicle, when I finish the show. 

Thank you and best regards


----------



## crueby (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice work! Not easy to do such good work with minimal tools.


----------



## lennardhme (Jan 27, 2014)

Juan, thats really impressive, & runs beautifully at slow revs.
I have a couple of questions.
Do you think a flywheel would make it even smoother?
The boiler is interesting & appears to heat the water tubes underneath. I'm wondering if the tubes were angled it may aid in better water circulation?
Great bit of true model engineering.
cheers,
Leonard


----------



## Shopguy (Jan 27, 2014)

Wonderful workmanship.
I like your idea of the collars on the crank pins to keep the connecting rods centered.
The boiler looks very well made as well.
Proves once again even without a machine shop interesting engines are possible.
Thanks for posting.
Ernie Johnson


----------



## juandedios (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you very much friends.

You're right, *Leonard*, the flywheel I plan to do from the beginning but still have not. When you have funciomara better. As for the tubes could be square or rectangular but I use copper tubing for water to be easier to acquire. Thanks for your comments. 

The collars of the stumps while maintaining the focus rods increase the weld surface giving more resistance. Thanks *Ernie*. 

Greetings.


----------



## hobby (Jan 27, 2014)

I am very impressed with how smooth it runs at low revs, with no flywheel, and at high speeds it has some good torque, when you tried to stop it, it just picked right up when you let go, of the crankshaft, that's a smooth runner, and it looks good too.


----------



## juandedios (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks *hobby*.


You have commented on how it worked at different speeds. This video is dedicated to you better appreciated.

[ame]http://youtu.be/iSWzkRzv4PM[/ame]

These photos are more current.



















Greetings to all.


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Juan You are Truly AMAZING !!!! AS I Say were their's a will their is a way . Dale


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful work. 
How is soldered boiler? 
Tin ?


----------



## juandedios (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for your nice words *dalem9.

*Thank *mirek111*. 


The boiler is welded with silver tin 9%. But be welded with copper silver "brazing". 

I've got 3 "pipe diameter., I'm gathering information to make a better and Soldare silver. Forum there is a section of very good boilers. I learn from you too. 

Thank you friends.


----------



## Terry_S (Jan 31, 2014)

Beautiful piece of work Juan.
Is that a condenser between the engine and boiler?
Looks like the exhaust piping runs into it, and I don't see any steam exhaust when running. Maybe I am missing something.
If it is a condeser, can you tell us more about the design.
Best Regards,
Terry S.


----------



## juandedios (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks *Terry_S*.

No part says that. I put this picture to better identify them. 
If you have any questions let me know. I have problems with the language, but I'll try my luck best answer. 

Greetings.


----------



## mirek111 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Corrado (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice job Juan.  Did you work from plans?
This engine would really go well in a Paddle Steamer.


----------



## bulke (Feb 10, 2014)

Holaor tu nombre supongo hablas castellano, me interesaría ver los planos del motor  que construiste. Me hice un torno casero y estoy relizando mis primeras experiencia en motores a vapor. Si me puedes pasa algunos links de motores te lo agradecería . Estoy en argentia en salta  al norte de este pais . Muchas gracias Bulke


----------



## juandedios (Feb 10, 2014)

Corrado said:


> Very nice job Juan.  Did you work from plans?
> This engine would really go well in a Paddle Steamer.




Corrado, thanks for your message. 
  This engine has no planes. I designed it in my head. I started making cylinders and pistons. Other parts creating them as I needed them. 
I just made two or three simple drawings. 
You're right, its shape match well with a paddle steamer. 
Greetings.


----------



## juandedios (Feb 10, 2014)

bulke said:


> Holaor tu nombre supongo hablas castellano, me interesaría ver los planos del motor  que construiste. Me hice un torno casero y estoy relizando mis primeras experiencia en motores a vapor. Si me puedes pasa algunos links de motores te lo agradecería . Estoy en argentia en salta  al norte de este pais . Muchas gracias Bulke



Gracias bulke, que bién te entiendo y sin traductor, jeje.
Te contesto en mensaje privado.

Saludos desde España.


----------



## janpei (Mar 13, 2014)

Very good job Juan!!!!!. Aqui otro aficionado al vapor, desde Galicia


----------



## juandedios (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you very much for your message.

Un abrazo compañero.


----------



## nemoc (Mar 22, 2014)

What a nice engine.  I'm really impressed with the crank.


----------

